# Casper Whitewater Park??



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be in Casper this week....Is it worth bringing my kayak for surf sessions? I'm not familiar with water levels in the area. Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Crickets......except they probably froze already because Wyoming is so freekin' cold!.....Frozen crickets


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Honestly I've never been there, but it looks to be flowing around 500-600 and WWSR says 500< is "optimal"....


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Not very good this low.


----------



## wtrembath (Apr 13, 2012)

The water is way too low to be much fun right now.


----------

